# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Чекбоксы в MySQL

## xxx494

Подскажите пожалуйста, если на сайте имеется несколько чекбоксов для выбора (скажем 20-25), как лучше их сохранить в базе данных, желательно в одно поле, и как потом их от туда прочитать, и как можно сделать запрос на выборку тех записей, у которых эти чекбоксы выбраны. Спасибо огромное, я уже голову сломал, ничего не лезет :(

----------


## eurobax

Посмотри в сторону множеств SET (тип поля)

----------


## imbyaka

Хранить в виде числа, каждый чекбокс в котором - отдельный бит. Копать в сторону бинарных операций. Все будет легко и просто как с хранением, так и с выборками.

----------

